# i got an idea



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Flea needs to put a computer fishin game in a new forum that we can all fish against each other in durin the off season. well, have a winter p&s open!!!!................................................ Flea you might get some good site hit numbers from that one.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

how old it that idea.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

we had one last winter! I'll have to search the posts to find it.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14596&highlight=game


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

That game rules! My biggest so far as a 12 lb. 'Cuda. The real big ones always get lost at the boat.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Caught a 19# Jack Crevalle and a 20# 'Cuda....Lost two others.. 

Cool game, I'm selling ALL my fishing gear, and playing this instead!


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Dang!!! I just lost one bigger than my boat! Snapped my line in about 2 seconds!


----------



## kwmsc (Feb 14, 2006)

Try this one.
http://www.pigdogtoad.com/sawfish_lagoon/sawfish_lagoon.html


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

25lb. Blacktip Shark. Top that *******.


----------



## vtfisherman (Aug 2, 2005)

50lb 3oz Tarpon...

Had a WAY bigger one on...but broke it off.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

vtfisherman said:


> 50lb 3oz Tarpon...
> 
> Had a WAY bigger one on...but broke it off.


Nice!

I just got a 38 lb. 5 oz. Black Drum.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

9 lb. redfish


----------



## tarponsnatcher (Feb 14, 2006)

My lil sis was playin' she caught a 49#8oz tarpon.She is doing better than me.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Where's the good holes fer da bigguns ? Been fishin' all day an ain't ketched nuttin' biggern 16 lbs.Fought one fer an hour 'n half but lost him under the boat


----------



## vtfisherman (Aug 2, 2005)

Finally my first shark and a decent fish  

Hammerhead - 103lbs 13oz


----------



## sharkbait101 (Feb 15, 2006)

Theres something HUGE out there cuttin' my line got any ideas?


----------



## sharkbait101 (Feb 15, 2006)

tarponsnatcher said:


> My lil sis was playin' she caught a 49#8oz tarpon.She is doing better than me.


WOW I know there was a 50lb and nice fish but just wondering how old is your sister?


----------



## tarponsnatcher (Feb 14, 2006)

sharkbait101 said:


> WOW I know there was a 50lb and nice fish but just wondering how old is your sister?


My sister is 11 and she said her fingers were about to break off!


----------



## sharkbait101 (Feb 15, 2006)

I bet so,well anywho it was a nice fish and so was the 50 pounder!!


----------

